# An article worth passing along



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Not a very long article, but I feel everyone should read. It involves taking a stance against the anti's. Whether or not you feel it's relevant now, it probably will be down the road.

http://www.agt.net/public/arrows/home_chptr2.htm


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A great article Chris, I hope you don't mind if I post it on another site. I want as many people to see this as possible.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem at all. The more the better. :computer:


----------



## mase (May 1, 2002)

What up Huey, just stopped in to say hi and thanks for getting me all set up, good article by the way


----------

